# 1st Digital Race for 2011 DRAWW



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Re Posted by Permission from our Yahoo Group

The first DRAWW race for 2011 will be at Greg's house (that's me! ).
Date: January 9th
Time: 3pm-6pm
Bring: Yourself. Oh, you can bring cars if you want, but unless you bring a
whole SSD racing set, we'll race my cars.

Track, Cars, Controllers, snacks and drinks will be provided. Contact me
directly via PM, email, or phone (253-288-2350) for address and directions.

Check out details on my track here:
http://www.slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=37576

Any questions? Please feel free to post here.
Thanks!
-Greg


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Linky no worky.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Thanky*

Linky Fixedy. At least Worky for Me

Later The Linky Wonky Rockinator:wave:


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*The Race grows near. So...*

BUMP!

Later The sorry no grind Rockinator


----------

